# The girlfriend in a cold Regent's Park



## GeorgeUK (Oct 18, 2008)

Important to dress up warm round here come Autumn time. 

For once she was actually pleased with a photo I has taken!

C&C appreciated as always


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2008)

Nicely captured; a little fill light around the left side (Image right) of her face wouldn't have gone amiss, but other than that, fine.


----------



## Yemme (Oct 18, 2008)

Smashing&#8230;. I like the feel of the photos, warm tones&#8230; Love the hat, cute.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys 

Some have said image #2 is overly sharpened (I applied a high pass filter). Here is the 2nd shot sans sharpening. I think it is more 'forgiving'.


----------



## LisaK24 (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree - the one without sharpening just looks softer and more pleasing :]

great shots :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgeUK (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Lisa, I certainly agree 

Just been practicing some of the tips from here: http://djure-eng.blogspot.com/2007/09/my-potrtrait-workflow.html

V helpful run through of how to do model/portrait touch ups.
Tried to keep it natural. Boosted the red a touch to make it warmer, plus some more brightness and contrast. Used the healing brush and smoothing technique as per the tutorial. Added a little colour in the eyes and sharpened them.

The results:





And the original to compare:





As always, C&C welcome. This is my first portait touch up so v keen for feedback.


----------

